# Back to surgery Tuesday, they didnt get it all



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Sucks, gotta go back Tuesday for more surgery.... they didn't find the clip they marked the first biopsy with so they have to do a "gentle mamogram" and MRI to find it , it marked the cancer when it was first found...it will have cancer cells on it that can spread..
They're not sure if it got sucked out during the mastectomy, thy didn't find it in the breasts that were removed...
I'm thinking, mammogram my oh my poor aching "frankenboob" is getting squished...
Keep me in your thoughts, as Murphy's Law, plays havoc with my life once again... Makes me want to drink...hot chocolate!


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Sorry you have to go through that...will be sending good thoughts and prayers your way.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Oh that does stink  . Keeping you in thoughts!


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Oh gosh, does it ever end.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

:sorry:

Maybe a good stiff hot chocolate is exactly what you need! :smtease::rofl:

Are we on call for "poop patrol" again? olice:


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

edelweiss said:


> :sorry:
> 
> Maybe a good stiff hot chocolate is exactly what you need! :smtease::rofl:
> 
> Are we on call for "poop patrol" again? olice:


oh boy poop patrol again too, always happens with surgery.. Maybe they should just install velcro so they can make it easier to go back in...


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

Michelle, this is awful and I'm so sorry you have to go through this. Will continue to send prayers for your recovery. It's important that they get it all, so you have no choice. Good luck!


----------



## Daisy's Mommie (Sep 24, 2012)

Bless your heart--oops, I mean your boob. I will be praying for you. It's like my Dad says, "The reason that they call it the practice of medicine is that if they keep practicing and practicing-maybe, one of these days, tey will get it right"..love you girl..


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

That really does suck. I would be spitting nickles if that were me:angry: You have been through so much already.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Oh no Michelle. :angry: You poor baby. Sending hugs. :wub:


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Oh my gosh!!!! Once is enough, but yes they do have to make sure that it's all gone! I'll be keeping you in my prayers!!


----------



## ladodd (Jan 8, 2012)

Well crap! That makes me angry. If this was a restaurant, you would get a free meal for them screwing up. Are they gonna give you a free boob?


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

Michelle, so sorry to hear you have to go in for even more surgery. You're just not getting a break here, are you? Sending prayers your way.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

ladodd said:


> Well crap! That makes me angry. If this was a restaurant, you would get a free meal for them screwing up. Are they gonna give you a free boob?


Least they can do is give me some free plastic surgery to make me look good, eh? I'd take that, maybe a free facelift...kidding, I'm afraid of any of that stuff, I figure safer to live with aging as it comes instead of fighting
it with a knife...


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

oh Michelle that really does suck! i'm sorry you have to go back.


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

That stinks! Glad you can still joke about it though...hang in there and tell them they better get it all this time!!!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Michelle -- cancer is no fun at all. Sending lots of prayers your way. Maybe they can give you something for pain before they squish your new boobies.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Lacie's Mom said:


> Michelle -- cancer is no fun at all. Sending lots of prayers your way. Maybe they can give you something for pain before they squish your new boobies.


I keep imaging them popping the seams....:w00t:


----------



## Ann Mother (Dec 18, 2013)

I'd be pissed! They better compensate you somehow. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chardy (Oct 30, 2008)

Wishing you the best and over with easily and quickly!


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Michelle - this is not what you (or any of us) wanted to hear. Hang in there! Sending you very gentle hugs!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Oh Michelle... that certainly does stink!! I don't know that I'd be as 'forgiving' as you! 
Prayers continue for you, dear!


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Hugs and prayers Michelle... have kept you in my prayers this entire time.


----------



## maltese#1fan (Feb 20, 2012)

So sorry to hear this. Will keep you in my prayers.


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

So sorry to hear this latest news, Michelle. You are such a trooper I know you will do fine. Will keep you in my prayers.


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Oh goodness! I hope they find it quickly and it's an easy retrieval.


----------



## BeautifulMaltese (Dec 4, 2013)

Sending positive thoughts and prayers!


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

How In The world do they do a mastectomy and lose the chip??? I am so sorry you have to go back in. You definitely have a better attitude than I would have. Praying all goes well for you.


----------



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

What?? They left in a clip and are just now telling you about it? There are several checks that should be in place in the OR prior to closing an incision that prevent this kind of thing. Apparently, they didn't do them and that is a *huge* no-no. I would be very angry and would do something about it.

Now that I've said that, I'm glad you're taking all this so well and I'm so sorry you have to go through more tests and surgery because of their mistake. Hugs!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I just don't have any choice,I have to stay calm about this, my body needs to heal. Mad, heck yes I am, I'm so tired of being biopsied and cut on....
First thing I thought is clear the areas of cancer first, get the chip for sure,then take out the rest... 
I'm holding out hope they do all the xrays, MRI and mammos and not find it, hopefully it went into the suction machine...
This I about as bad as when they tied off my kidney during my hystorecomy and forgot to untie it, I almost died , lost 35 pounds in 9 days, had uremic poisoning...and they had to go back in and operate again, took 4.5 hours to save my kidney and replum ureter that died.
I was so mad,I cried and screamed in the hospital room, Al had to calm me down...the whole unit heard me yell! Not good to get worked uplike that before a surgery...


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Michelle, your attitude is as it should be---don't let this get the best of you. In many ways "it is what it is" even if it is wrong. You can always take action at a later date and you would be absolutely correct to do so. For now you are one smart lady to stay calm and just do the next step. 
It is easy to be a "Monday morning quarterback." Please know we are in your corner & supporting whatever you are up to. My DH always says "when you are up to your rear in in alligators, remember the objective is to drain the swamp." Hugs.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

edelweiss said:


> Michelle, your attitude is as it should be---don't let this get the best of you. In many ways "it is what it is" even if it is wrong. You can always take action at a later date and you would be absolutely correct to do so. For now you are one smart lady to stay calm and just do the next step.
> It is easy to be a "Monday morning quarterback." Please know we are in your corner & supporting whatever you are up to. My DH always says "when you are up to your rear in in alligators, remember the objective is to drain the swamp." Hugs.


Funny! I like that... 
I figure if I can laugh it helps . You can't choke someone if you're laughing...

I can feel the hugs and love and it does help...I worry about Al, he's gotten two colds since this, he never gets sick. I'm worrying that he's getting run down. He went back to work this week but he is turning down overtime...He's not sleeping well at night.I can get in and out of bed by myself so I try not to wake him. He's so sweet, he helps me in bed and tucks me in, every night... If he gets up in the middle of the night,I get a kissie when he passes to his side of the bed.. I worry this is harder on him, than me...

He can still give me the utz in my chest from a kiss, still get butterflies when he holds my hand, I'm so lucky....
Keep him in your prayers too, this is hard on him too... we kinda like each other after 30 + years...Lol :wub:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

michellerobison said:


> Funny! I like that...
> I figure if I can laugh it helps . You can't choke someone if you're laughing...
> 
> I can feel the hugs and love and it does help...I worry about Al, he's gotten two colds since this, he never gets sick. I'm worrying that he's getting run down. He went back to work this week but he is turning down overtime...He's not sleeping well at night.I can get in and out of bed by myself so I try not to wake him. He's so sweet, he helps me in bed and tucks me in, every night... If he gets up in the middle of the night,I get a kissie when he passes to his side of the bed.. I worry this is harder on him, than me...
> ...


Darling Michelle ... 

Although I am not online a lot right now, please, please know that both you and Al have been, and continue to be, in my prayers ... not only at night, but, during the daytime hours, too. 

I admire both you and Al ... for how you stay so strong with what you are enduring right now. All of your SM family love your sense of humor. But, I hope you know it's okay to share the tears, too. 

You are an inspiration, Michelle. So is your husband. You will both get through this. My prayers continue for both of you ... and, I pray you enjoy many sunshine filled days soon. 

I am sending you much love and many healing hugs.:wub::wub:


----------



## Malt Shoppe (Jul 20, 2011)

Oh Michelle, I'm so sorry you have to go thru more surgery. Dang, you are one strong lady! I so admire you. I'm such a wimp about any health issue, good thing I'm relatively healthy.....so far.

Prayers are continuing; I been praying in thanks for you and Terry....now have to change strategy a little.


----------



## Gabby (Feb 21, 2009)

😓Im so sorry you're going back to the hospital again. 
I will be praying for you and Al. Everything will be ok, you will see. 

Lots of love, hugs and kisses!! Take care! 😚❤🐶


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I think that you can drink all the hot chocolate you want. I am drinking way too much vodka in response, Michelle, you just have to rise above this. Okay, i know you will.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> Darling Michelle ...
> 
> Although I am not online a lot right now, please, please know that both you and Al have been, and continue to be, in my prayers ... not only at night, but, during the daytime hours, too.
> 
> ...


All of you are so wonderful and caring, it's why this place is such a healing beacon... We can bear our souls and share joy an pain and have shoulders to cry on and hands to hold and paws to hold too...:grouphug:

It's scarey to think the same people who didn't get it all want a second cut at the apple, but I have to trust they will get it all this time. I've talked to others who've been treated there and they're doing well, and they were diagnosed with later stage cancer than I was... I'm frustrated and scared, truly I am...

I was so shell shocked I couldn't cry...I did cry on Al's shoulder yesterday, we cried together. It's hard to go through it and hard to watch someone you love go through it.

Al asked me how I go it and I showed him the responses from SM and FB from our "family", he then saw how important those updates were for all of us, Terry too,and all our fluffs in need... and how much we all care about each other. 

One big fluffy family... Until then, Al was feeling alone, well almost a lone, just a few folks until he read the posts. I just want you all to know that it means a lot to the spouses and family too, to have such caring....

If we didn't have you,I'd be crying all the time... all of you give me hope...:wub:


I miss my mom, I talk to her in my own way now, but not like seeing her in person. My cousin is going through a tough time and she said she misses her folks too, you just wish they could hold you and tell you everything will be ok...

I have my sad times, but mostly I try to find humour, it releases endorphins that really do help with pain.... I have plenty of time to get angry, but don't want to do that on the people who need to fix this...

I love reading all the posts about the fluffs and seeing their pictures and how we all share stuff, like kitchen remodels, funny videos, gardens, and kids..

I've been on other dog forums but this one special...


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

Michelle, sending you healing thoughts and cyberhugs. :grouphug: You have such a wonderful attitude, and a wonderful DH. :wub:


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Michelle, you have such a great, positive attitude. You and Al will get through this together...you are a remarkable team. I am so sorry you are having to go through this again but please know you are in my thoughts and prayers daily. Gentle virtual hugs to both of you.


----------



## sdubose (Feb 21, 2012)

Michelle, That does suck, but I guess it's better then it being undetected. Is that the right word? Anyways, I know you are a strong person and you will get though it. I will continue to pray for you.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Michelle you are never far from my thoughts, I know you will beat this and be OK and thank goodness for Al and others to help you through when we can't be there in person.
I was going to say Jodi's thoughts too, but let's be honest 90% of the time Jodi is likely thinking when is mom coming home? how can I steal the cat's food? and is there any food in the cat's dish? the remainder of the time he's barking LOL Of course I told him all about you and he loves you but he does love his food.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Oh my gosh Michelle, you don't need all this, I have you in my prayers, I'll be upset for you, what on earth was the surgeon doing:angry: hope your getting your rest, wish I lived close to help you and Al


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Good luck.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Oh Michelle! I am so sad to hear this. You have been through enough. :grouphug: I am constantly thinking of you, and to lose your Mum at the same time, just awful. I just lost my Mum too, so I know what that is like. :crying:


----------

